# Gun wall



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Ever since I was a young pup, I wanted to have a room full of guns on the wall. Well I started mine and I'm liking it so far. What do ya'll think.






bj


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Loos good but what about security ??


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i like it

mine are just in an old glass doored gun cabinet

am trying to save for a gun vault


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Must be single or living in the basement.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

If your room is locked thats a good start. I keep all my rifles in a securely locked gun safe. Not to mention it is fireproof too.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Best if you covered the whole wall with the peg-board. Then you could add more guns to it! Hey, thats a great idea.....add more guns. Of course supply the locking security door and the reloading bench, a few trophy mounts, big screen, some fur, pictures of dead predators, ice cold beverage dispenser and the gun wall.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

HA. REPLACE BEVERAGE DISPENCER WITH , blonde ,big busted bar maid an you got my dream home.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I am single hassel, I used to keep em in a glass cabinet.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

22magnum said:


> I am single hassel, I used to keep em in a glass cabinet.


 HA !! I figured that, years back my cousin had a hunters dream home, mounts, guns, you name it and it was displayed in every room, he was getting married - I told him - won't be long and all this stuff will be in the basement - he laughed and said never - I won the bet.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

its amazing how that happens

when you get married its supposed to be "our" home

but the wife always seems to get the say on how it gets decorated

im fortunate though,i get two rooms to my self

one for my hunting stuff and guns,then i have a work room in the basement

the wife stays out of both of them


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

SO MUCH SIMPLER TO JUST MOUNT THE WIFE NEXT TO THE TROPHIES.

maybe holding up a nagging finger but with a surprised look on her face. :help:


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

That's, what started the problem in the first place!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

kiyote said:


> SO MUCH SIMPLER TO JUST MOUNT THE WIFE NEXT TO THE TROPHIES.
> 
> maybe holding up a nagging finger but with a surprised look on her face. :help:


 Sounds kind of personnel, just saying.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

kiyote said:


> SO MUCH SIMPLER TO JUST MOUNT THE WIFE NEXT TO THE TROPHIES.


tried that once

all she said was "not while the kids are awake" lol


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

JTKillough said:


> Best if you covered the whole wall with the peg-board. Then you could add more guns to it! Hey, thats a great idea.....add more guns. Of course supply the locking security door and the reloading bench, a few trophy mounts, big screen, some fur, pictures of dead predators, ice cold beverage dispenser and the gun wall.


The in individual guns are on a strip of peg board. I'm going to cover the wall with a big peg board. As far a security goes, I keep the doors locked. I live on a dead end between 2 lots that family have homes on.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

My goal lol


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

:that: would be nice.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Select your hooks carefully! You certainly don't want one of those gems to hit the floor by accident. I would also check into coating the hooks to prevent marring of the gun. And I would still put a lock on the rooms door to prevent an accident. Besides, you could just go in there, lock the door, set on your big leather couch and relax..... Nothing relaxes the mind better, than to be surrounded by those you love.


----------

